# JM GWB



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Here is a mouse I bred. She's out of agouti mice, but she's PEW. The pesky PEW lurks in the background of all of my mice (it's the only recessive that they all have in common) and tends to always show up on the best-typed mice of the litter.


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

She is lovely! Look at those ears!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Pretty nice; the ears are nicer than on some large eared mice, rising without any floppiness above the crown of her head, and shapely, too. Nothin' beats a nice JW, Jack!


----------

